# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Holy Qur'an Viewer

## qaazi

Holy Qur'an Viewer version 2.9 Developed by Jamal Al-Nasir
- Supports Multiple Qur'an Languages, Remote Recitation, Manuscripts!

Above: Qur'an Viewer Showing Main View with Arabic/English Displayed


Qur'an Viewer Features

Qur'an Viewer is far more advanced than it's predecessor. Features include: -

- Additional Qur'an Languages and Translations can be installed.
- Additional Qur'an Manucript Pages can be installed.
- Remote recitation feature can be enabled from within the software.

Full Arabic Text - The Entire script of the Holy Qur'an in Arabic is built into Qur'an Viewer.

English Translation - The most widely accepted translation of the Holy Qur'an into English, is that of Abdullah Yusuf Ali's and is also built-in.

Transliteration - Qur'anic text that has been processed to work within Qur'an Viewer and shows the pronunciation of the Arabic words written in English.

Commentary - By the famous and most reputable scholar Syed Abu Ala Maududi, provides an introduction and brief commentary of each Chapter of the Holy Qur'an.

Hierarchical Index - Provides access to well-known subject matter covered in the Holy Qur'an.

Qur'anic Searching - A fast and intelligent querying engine facilitates quick and easy searching of the sacred and Holy Text.

Qur'anic Duas - A library of almost 100 Duas (Supplications) from the Holy Qur'an, organised in convenient  categories. You can view the Duas in any installed language!

Remote Recitation - Listen to each Verse of the Holy Qur'an. This version of Qur'an Viewer will connect to a DivineIslam Remote Audio server and automatically download the sound using your internet connection.

Note: This feature requires Free RealAudio software available from www.Real.com. This option must be enabled from the "Options" Menu.

Copy Text - Provides the ability to copy Qur'anic text in the original Arabic, English and Transliteration. Includes the Powerful capability to copy text in three different formats, Unicode, HTML and Plain text (including native Arabic codepage text). Capable of producing well designed HTML snippet contain Qur'anic verses for inclusion within web pages and other documents.

Introductory Documents - These introduce the user to fundamental information regarding The Holy Qur'an, and the Qur'an Viewer software.

Islamic Glossary (Over 500 entries) - A comprehensive glossary of Islamic terms is featured in the program. The glossary features alternate spellings, which lists any other commonly used spellings for the words.

Word Spelling Query - Enables you to find the preferred spelling for a given word by typing in your spelling, it will return the correct one!

Bookmarks - Different types of bookmarks allow you to reference a particular point of information within the program or Qur'an.

List Alternate Chapter names - Any Suras (Chapters) in the Holy Qur'an can be accessed by alternate name too. 

DOWNLOAD


```
http://www.megashares.com/?d01=fade6ac
```

----------


## dm7777

Please re upload. Link is dead.

----------


## Hunain

*Check this 1--->
http://rapidshare.com/files/130041159*/Islam_6.90_-_peacenfun.com.rar

----------


## Md1basit

I want Holy Quran Viewer download.

----------

